# Week 4 Flowering



## ilikeblazin (Jun 27, 2007)

*Week 4 Flowering* 

You can see a grow log by clicking below
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/12267-1st-time-growing-pictures-look.html





http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c242/adam-420/bud4.jpg


----------



## HydroKush (Jun 30, 2007)

Def. a Lady


----------



## edennis2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice pic man


----------



## daleshell (Jun 26, 2012)

sorry to say but looks abit week you should have more bud by now make sure you have complet dark when lights out put dark up half hour give her some feed photo not great but r u sure its not a hermie male female was it from seed? did you take cuttings give it more light good luck


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

daleshell said:


> sorry to say but looks abit week you should have more bud by now make sure you have complet dark when lights out put dark up half hour give her some feed photo not great but r u sure its not a hermie male female was it from seed? did you take cuttings give it more light good luck


Not true dale he never said what the strain is! Could be a sativa dom


----------

